# Local Service Agents



## shwetha nadig (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi, 

I am looking forward to obtain a professional license from DED. For that one of the requirement is Local Service Agent. It would be sole proprietorship. Can anyone suggest me the way to get connected with Local Service Agents in Dubai and apprx cost as well?

Thank you


----------



## frank.vanherden (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi , i've just posted a thread about company formation in dubai. i've also looked into establishing a sole proprietorship in Dubai and have received different quotes from different suppliers.

the least expensive i received was from SFM , dubaicompany.com , they provide local service agent for a pretty cheap price, around 20k AED, whereas all other proposals i received were between 30-40k.
remember that your local agent must have a good reputation, because if he goes down, you go down too 

Virtuzone and SFM gave me a formal guarantee that their local agent was of good reputation and clean record but the other providers refused to guarantee the same.... looks like we are at the same stage of incorporation....still exploring on my side.


----------



## shwetha nadig (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you sir, but as I have browsed in internet some of the consultancy provides LSA starting from 10000 aed. Anyways thanks let me also share if I come to know about it.


----------

